# Surf fishing gear



## boogie73 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok if you were going to buy a surf fishing rod and reel for reds/sharks today what would you buy?


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I like a penn 8500 battle on 12' ugly stik spooled with 50# braid


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

An old 552 Harnell at full length and a Daiwa Sealine 40 or 50 with 30lb Sufix Co-poly and a 200lb braid shock leader.

Breakaway HDX with the same reel/line setup. I’m inheriting the Lamiglas version of a Fenwick 16810 and an old Fenwick (maybe 1389?) here shortly but those are sentimental wall pieces.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I'd give Nick at Breakaway a call. He has forgot more than many of us will ever know in terms of surf fishing. 


Breakaway Tackle – Pro fishing, surf fishing and long casting


(361) 723-0427


----------

